# Kopparberg



## wizzy (7/1/08)

I recently visited the UK and really enjoyed the kopparberg ciders.

http://www.kopparbergs.com/eng.html

Anyone know somewhere to get them in Australia?

Cheers, 
Josh


----------



## pennymetal (15/6/10)

On it's way to Australia at the moment. Dan Murphy's will stock it I think


----------

